# Stella and Chewy's



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I've finally finished the last of the Wellness I've been feeding Paco and I think I'm going to start him on Stella and Chewy's, I went to their web site and according to his weight which is about 8 to 9 lbs it says to feed him 3.5 patties per day, that sounds like alot of food, I usually give Paco a chicken jerky before I leave for work and then I feed him his meal when I get home. Paco is not very large boned he's on the slender side so the 3.5 patties per day all at once in one meal just seems like too much. With the Wellness I feed him about 1/2 cup between the kibble and then some toppers. He also gets a teaspoon of Missing link. What do you suggest, should I feed him what they say or adjust it down some? Also is there a certain flavor I should start with?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have never fed it but I saw a bag of the freeze dried patties at the store yesterday. They are big! It seems like a lot to feed a small dog. Are you planning on doing the freeze dried or frozen patties? I am curious because I will probably buy a bag and use it to add variety to our raw diet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I like and use S&C in my rotation. I buy the freeze dried patties in the dandy lamb flavor. Have tried them all (frozen and freeze dried in all the flavors) and that is the one that Brody likes best. 

He gets half of ONE patty for a meal. I crumble it up and add about a tablespoon of warm water and it becomes the consistency of canned food. He is 5 pounds and maintains his weight fine on two meals a day of this size. (When I use the S&C it's in place of a raw meal where he usually eats about 3 ounces).

I think 3.5 patties is a HUGE amount of food and you'd probably see diarrhea if you fed that much. I would start out at a fraction of that and work up to more, depending on how his body uses it. If he looks thin, increase his portion.

Edit: OK, I just saw that he weighs 8-9 pounds. So that would be approximately twice what Brody eats if we erred on the high side. So I would start with ONE patty in the a.m. and one patty in the p.m. Then go up from there if you need to. That is still less than recommended on the website.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, I weighed him when I got home. He is 7.4 lbs so I was off a little, do you still think I should feed 2/day?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We use S&C's regularly (frozen patties)--Matilda & Milo both get about (or maybe just under) 3 small patties a day. My 5 pounders get almost 2 small patties a day. We now use the large patties & split them up since doing it that way is more economical. We've never done the freeze dried--seems more expensive that way from my calculations?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

missy_r said:


> I have never fed it but I saw a bag of the freeze dried patties at the store yesterday. They are big! It seems like a lot to feed a small dog. Are you planning on doing the freeze dried or frozen patties? I am curious because I will probably buy a bag and use it to add variety to our raw diet.


I will be using the frozen, I think they come in two sizes for large and small dogs. Maybe you saw the larger ones.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use the large patties now b'c I feed 7 dogs off of them...when I fed the small, I was giving about a patty to my 9 lb girl 2x a day...she's a bit older and has trouble w/ her weight. My 7 lb boy gets about 3/4 patty 2x a day. I think the best way to do it is to simply start feeding at a patty twice a day and watch his weight...up the food if he gets to thin, cut it back if he gains. But yeah, 3.5 patties sounds like a lot.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I get the freeze-dried patties in the dandy lamb flavor as well. I have not tried the frozen patties yet, as I feel the freeze-dried are just much more convenient! They're so fast and easy! Roxy almost does flips for them!  So far, Dandy Lamb is her FAVORITE too.  

Roxy hasn't been weighed since her spay, but I would guess that she's right about 4 - 4.5 pounds. Thanks to the help of knowledgeable members on this forum, I feed Roxy half a patty for ONE meal, just as Tracy said. I also crumble it up and put warm water on it. I would assume the frozen patties would be just about the same, just different depending on the size you get. 

So, if I were you, I would just gauge from what those of us have said that have used/use SC. Roxy and Brody, one being 4.5 pounds and the other being 5 ... they get half a patty of freeze-dried for one meal. Kristi's 7 pound boy gets 3/4 frozen patty for one meal. Your baby, weighing about 8 - 9 pounds could likely do 1 patty for one meal. So, like the others have said, just watch his weight and how he does. Increase or decrease the amount from there!  Good luck! Stella and Chewys won't let you down!


----------



## Nadia (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey I am thinking about buying Stella and Chewy's too. I was wondering if anyone knows if this is safe to feed on a regular basis? I notice alot of you saying you use them in rotation? Is there a reason?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, it is safe to feed on a regular basis. A lot of raw feeders use premades like sc when they can't feed a raw meal.


----------



## Nadia (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok then, off to Petland to pick up our first batch. Thanks. =)


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco has been on Stella and Chewy's exclusively since July with the execption of an occasional chicken leg and he is doing great. I rotate between 2 to 3 different flavors. right now he is getting Lamb, Surf and Turf and beef in his rotation.


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been feeding Cody Stella and Chewy's mixed with Weruva for months now. He LOVES it. & Has been extremely constant in health.
I have done some research and have contacted the company regarding Calcium and Phosphorus and I can post that if you'd like. It can be fed by itself but I prefer to feed it with a wet food (because Cody has had 4 teeth pulled from previous abuse). I also put in some high quality kibble here and there. 

Although it is quite expensive it isn't too bad for him since I don't feed it to my larger dog. Since he is allergic to chicken I've only fed Super Beef, Duck-Duck-Goose, and Surf and Turf. & I haven't had any problems yet-- knock on wood!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

3.5 patties does sound like quite a bit of food, though I've never personally tried Stella and Chewy's, my dog gets wellness.

I'd say, looking at the size of the patties, a 7lb dog should get around 2 patties a day. Though I do believe you should go by the serving size, this time it seems as if it's way too much.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that S&C's have 60 calories per freeze dried patty. I was told by my vet to feed about 200 calories. I am trying to reduce these two chi's so I gave them 1 patty in the am and one patty in the pm for a total calorie total of 120. Then they get low calorie treats once or twice and at bedtime. Sue


----------

